# Alpine's Pile o Guns (pic heavy) - Sketchup



## Alpine (Nov 20, 2016)

A showcase for some 3D models I did from 2010-2012. There's literally a pile of them so I threw in a few of the good ones here. I've been using SketchUp since around 2006 and currently use 15 Pro with oodles of extensions installed. 

Here's the SU Warehouse link for my model dumps if anyone can find some use out of them (because I have not). Feel free to download and use wherever you see fit. Sketchup 15 or newer required (Free version will work).

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/collection.html?id=5bba3abc-6979-4b95-ad4a-0a5677fb789c


Due to a massive shipping error, I am currently overstocked on firearms of all kinds and I'm passing the savings on to yoooooou!

AR15 Fanboy? Well your wet dream just came true because we've got plenty in stock (we're literally just giving them away. No background checks needed!)






Looking for something a little less overrated? Well there's plenty to choose from

Assault Shovels. Only the best garage sale shovels used





Battle Rifles. 2x the recoil. 2x the fun





Automatics for those who love shootin but hate actually hitting anything





Stealth Mission? We've got you covered





Ballin' on a budget? Bolt actions right here





"Civilian Friendly" for those under the FBI watch list





Whatever this thing is (We don't know if it even works, so get one with any purchase!)






This last one I'm debating whether to upload it, but here it is. It's also one of my most detailed SU models to date.


Spoiler



Do you love not having a working shoulder and have a high pain tolerance?
Do you want to shoot through your house, your neighbor's house, and the rest of the houses on the block to hit your target?
Do you love making unnecessarily excessive loud noises that ruin everyone else's hunting experience?
Do you not care for the exponentially high chance of an anti-tank round blowing up right next to your face?

If you answered yes to any of those questions, than this may be for you!





Stalk your ex-wife with ease with that high power scope!





Nice and compact for easy storage*




*compared to it being assembled. It's still not easy either way

Patented (not really) recoil reduction system guarantees that your arm will still work after the first shot!





Iron sights for those up close and personal moments





Heavy, outrageously complex muzzle break made locally by someone who is crying over the misery of its complexity!





25mm of fun waiting to make someone's day great


----------



## Fadebax (Nov 20, 2016)

I would definetly put a few bucks in for one of those, some more than others x3


----------



## Alpine (Nov 20, 2016)

Fadebax said:


> I would definetly put a few bucks in for one of those, some more than others x3


Thanks. I really wished I had more free time to make more now though


----------



## LadyFromEast (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow, these look really great! I've tried sketchup a few times and I'm not on too good terms with it, but woah, the stuff you do is so intricate and detailed it's a pleasure to look at it!


----------



## Alpine (Nov 22, 2016)

After debating, I decided to upload the yuuuge gun onto the Sketchup Warehouse (see spoiler in original post)
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=bfe4123e-0468-4f60-946c-0ef34c4bcc45

feel free to download and take a look. Don't lose all those screws though: there aren't any spares included


----------



## Alpine (Nov 25, 2016)

Double post I know (sue me), but here is a conglomeration of bakelite and steel that shoots flames out of its ass and roasts marshmallows surprisingly well. Download link here
Took a chunk of today to make this model mainly to make a visualization of the large rifle one of my characters uses (extensively) in my written submissions. I will likely be drawing this too by hand in the future, but obviously to a simpler extent. 

Finding the Mk2 a little too...safe? Do you like your arms actually working but disregard the fact that this new version can actually kill you? Well you're in luck! With the AT-25 Prototype Mk3, all those bakelite laden dreams can come true.
The issues of injury and reliability have been solved when a Mauser and an RPG decided to go for a drunken one night stand and bang until their hearts content (or stopped due to the drugs). Nine months later...this...child appeared, pumped with more steroids and other PED's than all of the Russian 2016 Olympics teams combined.





Back blast tube gets rid of all that damper garbage to make recoil similar to a full power rifle (and is actually manageable!). Wouldn't recommend putting anything flammable or wall-like behind that tube though. Folding grip included but not very useful.





Just like the Mk2, it splits into 2 pieces (and is still usable in transport configuration)! Here's a puny little M16 (1m long) to compare the Mk3's massive length ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°). Thumbhole stock for "legal" purposes.





Iron sights remain for those more...personal experiences. New lightweight bipod that looks like it'll fall apart (trust us it won't) included!


----------



## Alpine (Dec 27, 2016)

Bumpity bump, but I finally found time to make more models. This one is of an SVT 40
Download it  here: https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=d7a504e3-504b-4bc5-a879-c82c3a5bf77a

Requires Sketchup (free to download and use)

Credits for the models in the Sketchup Warehouse page as I did not create the original SVT model nor the scope (just modifications)

Close model: Original SVT-40
Middle model: My modification to the SVT to create the SKT-40 carbine
Far model: further modification to create a straight-pull SVT with a para stock





What happens when you find an old rusty rifle with a clogged gas system and no buttstock? Well get rid of the garbage and redeploy it! Just needed to melt some soda cans to form another stock and toss that nonsense that it doesn't need to fire (like the safety  )





Folds up nice and compact like so you can store it in your trench coat or your burqa or whatever you hide stuff under these days.


----------

